# Kriya Yoga and Hatha Yoga



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been away at the Center for Spiritual Awareness retreat in the blue ridge mts. in Georgia. The whole week consisted of learning about the lifestyle of Kriya yoga and the Hatha yoga that compliments it.

The Hatha yoga prepares the body for meditation through breathing, stretching, being aware of yourself, promoting qi (energy) flow and health. This is essential in Kriya Yoga because the goal is toward Enlightenment, or fully becoming one with the consciousness, truly living in the fact that each person is a unit of pure consciousness.

So,..I'm not there yet.lol. But Yogi Roy Eugene Davis taught us techniques to meditate, including focusing on your chakras, using Om to open up your soul/chakras/ meditative state/health. He also explained Pranayamas, which are meditative techniques that focus on breathing and visualization.

One technique I like is taking a full breath and exhale one to three seconds longer than the inhale at each chakra point you are at, mentally saying Om. Example, at base chakra I breathe and mentally chant Om and do the same as I move up each chakra, ending at the crown chakra.

Another visualization technique for meditation is imagining a bright blue light growing at your third eye chakra until it gets so big it engulfs the universe. Acknowledge the purity of consciousness, visualize peace and harmony, chant Om, etc.

It's not concrete, its imaginative and creative and personal. But I found that it helped greatly.

Getting off the computer, taking myself out of the technological environment, getting away from the FUCKED UP MATERIAL WORLD OF HIGH-OCTANE INSANITY, meditating, doing pranayamas, and hatha yoga, has calmed me down SO much. I don't have anxiety. I'm peaceful. I am derealized but I'm ok with it because *"I am a unit of pure consciousness, in control of myself!!"*

If anything, I recommend the pranayamas, or breathing techniques. It's the same as the breathing techniques we hear about to reduce stress.
Once I thought that meditating would be bad for DP'd/ DR'd people, but how? and why? You won't lose yourself because quite honestly, you've got nothing to lose.

If this doesn't make sense and sounds piecey, it's because obviously Im' not a spokesperson for Kriya or Hatha yoga. Although I believed in these concepts before I went to the retreat, I cannot reiterate the beautiful, enlightening things I was taught and learned through self-practice. There are many ways to achieve relaxation and such, but i highly recommend this type of practice.

It's inclusive and healthy.

If anyones interested, the CSA website that includes Roy Eugene Davis' literature is My link


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

This sounds really cool. I will have to take a closer look at this when I am home, and not at work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

That sounds amazing, being away on a retreat with like minded people is always something id like to do some day to really deepen the practise


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ya it was really refreshing, and free.lol. There were like-minded people there of course but moreso just spiritual people, respectable people of all different backgrounds of study and so on, it was nice.

Just reading the info off the site I provided should help. I'm serious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Every one have to know about Kriya Yoga and Hatha Yoga. It is very interesting topic for every one. Every yoga is very good for every one. from this both according to me i think that Kriya yoga is the best for every one.


----------

